# Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office



## joebs23 (16. Juni 2011)

*Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Notebook, konnte aber bis jetzt noch kein Gerät finden, dass meine Wünsche einigermaßen gut in einem Gerät vereint.

Das Notebook will ich mit zur Uni nehmen, hauptsächlich um im Internet zu surfen und mitzutippen. Haupteinsatzgebiet also Office und Internet. Spielen will ich damit nicht. Daheim will ich den Laptop an einen 24-Zoll-Bildschirm anschließen.

Meine Anforderungen:
- Displaygröße: 12-14 Zoll
- mattes Display
- Gewicht am besten unter 2kg
- gutes Display
- am besten ohne optisches Laufwerk
- wenn möglich einen USB 3.0-Anschluss

Am liebsten wäre mir so ein flaches, leichtes Gerät wie z.B. das Asus U36JC. Allerdings hat das Asus zum einen ein spiegelndes Display und zum anderen eine miese Displayqualität. Ebenfalls schön flach und leicht: Samsung 900X3A oder MacBook Air, aber natürlich viel zu teuer.

Vielleicht hat jemand Ideen/Vorschläge.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüße
joebs23


----------



## Caspar (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Heyho 

Ich habe eben mal nach Businessnotebooks mit guter Verarbeitung gesucht. Da kommen Dell Vostro 3300/3350 NBs in Frage, die 3300 haben jedoch keinen HDMI Anschluss für deinen Monitor, nen günstiges würde allerdings 450€ kosten. Eine gut verarbeitete Alternative sind HP Probooks. Das Nachfolgende hat sogar die neuste Prozessorgeneration. Das würde ansich für deine Ansprüche reichen.
HP ProBook 4330s, Core i3-2310M 2.10GHz, 4096MB, 320GB, Windows 7 Professional (XX971EA) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Wenns mehr sein soll:
Dell Vostro 3350, Core i5-2410M 2.30GHz, 4096MB, 320GB, Windows 7 Professional, bronze (N33506BR) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Vielleicht kommen ja noch andere Vorschläge.


----------



## joebs23 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*



Caspar schrieb:


> Heyho
> 
> Ich habe eben mal nach Businessnotebooks mit guter Verarbeitung gesucht. Da kommen Dell Vostro 3300/3350 NBs in Frage, die 3300 haben jedoch keinen HDMI Anschluss für deinen Monitor, nen günstiges würde allerdings 450€ kosten. Eine gut verarbeitete Alternative sind HP Probooks. Das Nachfolgende hat sogar die neuste Prozessorgeneration. Das würde ansich für deine Ansprüche reichen.
> HP ProBook 4330s, Core i3-2310M 2.10GHz, 4096MB, 320GB, Windows 7 Professional (XX971EA) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ...


 
Danke für die Vorschläge!

Das Dell-Notebook gefällt mir vom Design her nicht so gut.  Dafür das HP ProBook umso mehr! Das heißt die ProBooks kommen definitiv in die engere Auswahl und die werd ich mir jetzt mal genauer anschauen. Schaut auf jeden Fall schon mal gut aus!

Hat jemand noch Ideen welche Geräte auch zu meinen Anforderungen passen würden?


----------



## neo3 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Ich schließe mich hier mal an, wenn es in Ordnung ist?

Ich werde mir demnächst auch ein Notebook  kaufen. Hauptsächlich für Uni, allerdings mit dem Anspruch, (2D  Auto)CAD ordentlich benutzen zu können. Daher sollte schon ne ordentliche CPU & RAM drin sein. 

Die DELL Vostro sind mir auch schon aufgefallen. Nur habe ich gelesen, dass die Qualität nicht gaaaanz so gut sei. Stimmt das, oder sind das einzelne Ausreißer? Bislang hatten meine Schwester, meine Freundin und ich je einen DELL und waren zufrieden damit. Aber man weiß ja heutzutage nie, was sich die Firmen so denken ^^

Grüße


----------



## joebs23 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Vielleicht finden zusammen ein passendes Gerät! Ich bin langsam am verzweifeln.. 

Was ich nicht erwähnt hatte, da ich dachte es sei eher unwichtig, ich muss/will auch mit einem 2D-CAD-Programm (DesignCAD 2D) arbeiten, in Verbindung mit der CorelDraw Graphics Suite 11. Allerdings sind die Mindestanforderungen mit 200-Mhz-Prozessor und 128 mb RAM angegeben, von daher läuft das wahrscheinlich auf den meisten Notebooks. Wahrscheinlich benutzt du etwas professionellere Software. ;D


----------



## neo3 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Na ja, es kommt sehr auf das Modell an... ich arbeite teilweise mit sehr großen Gebäudemodellen, die ich auch mal in 3D anschauen muss... zusätzlich habe ich wiederum vergessen, dass ich auch für eine Virtual Machine (VMWare) mind. 4 GiByte Arbeitsspeicher brauche. 

Ich werde mich später weiter umschauen und hier posten, was ich finde 

Vorher muss ich leider noch ein wenig arbeiten


----------



## joebs23 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Mal eine Frage zum Display. Mir wurde bisher immer ein mattes Display empfohlen. Nur leider haben alle Notebooks die von den sonstigen Anforderungen her perfekt passen immer ein glänzendes Display!! Außerdem soll die Bildqualität bei glänzenden Display ja besser sein. 

Sollte man also ein mattes Display nehmen oder geht auch ein glänzendes?

Die meiste Zeit wird das Notebook wahrscheinlich eh in Innenräumen genutzt..

Bin jetzt gerade auf das HP ProBook 5320m  gestoßen. Hat eben ein glänzendes Display dafür aber ein Gewicht von gerade mal 1.7 kg, eine Akkulaufzeit von ca. 6,5 bis 10 Stunden je nach Modell, schaut gut aus und die Leistung passt!

Das schaut z.B. ganz gut aus: 2x 2,4 Ghz, 4 GB RAM, 1,72 kg, bis zu 10 Stunden Akku, kein optisches Laufwerk, und mit mattem Display und UMTS etc. - noch besser wäre es in schwarz! Allerdings soll hier das Display wieder nicht so toll sein, was allerdings laut diesem Test keine Ausnahme in dieser Klasse darstellt.

Hat jemand noch Vorschläge? Will mich nicht nur auf eines festlegen..


----------



## wuschi (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

TravelMate 8472TG-464G32Mnkk TimelineX

schaud dir das mal an 


ps:nur kein glänzendes display glaub mir du wirst es bereuen


----------



## joebs23 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*



wuschi schrieb:


> TravelMate 8472TG-464G32Mnkk TimelineX
> 
> schaud dir das mal an
> 
> ...


 
Danke für den Vorschlag!

Ich lese oft, dass man von Acer-Geräten lieber Abstand nehmen sollte. Ist das berechtigt oder eher nicht?

Ok, dann muss es wohl doch ein mattes Display werden!


----------



## Caspar (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Das ist mehr als nur berechtigt, allerdings sollen die Travelmates da ne Ausnahme machen. Ich würde es trotzdem nicht darauf anlegen. Am Besten du machst mal eine Fassprobe oder liest dir paar Tests durch. Das perfekte & günstige Notebook gibts leider nicht, aber die Vostros und Probooks sind schon ganz gut dabei. Ein glänzendes Display würde ich auch nicht nehmen. Das Display ist eigentlich nur bei Bildbearebitung wichtig. Aber mal ehrlich, dafür gehört sich mindestens ein IPS Panel mit sRGB Farbraum - wenn man es ernst meint.


----------



## Ahab (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Wie wärs mit einem Thinkpad Edge?

Lenovo ThinkPad Edge 13 Black Smooth NV13CGE bei notebooksbilliger.de

Ich habe selbst eins und bin hellauf begeistert.  Und dieses hier hat sogar ein mattes Display.


----------



## joebs23 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*



Ahab schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einem Thinkpad Edge?
> 
> Lenovo ThinkPad Edge 13 Black Smooth NV13CGE bei notebooksbilliger.de
> 
> Ich habe selbst eins und bin hellauf begeistert.  Und dieses hier hat sogar ein mattes Display.


 
Die Frage ist nur ob der Prozessor ausreichend ist, wenn ich gleichzeitig mit Corel Draw, CAD etc. arbeite.. ansonsten schönes Gerät.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

also ich komm mit meinem edge 13 intel i3 380um sehr gut klar bei sachen wie autocad 2011 und photoshop cs5. photoshop läuft komplett flüssig bei mir. aber ich bin kein hardcore user, der viele aufwenige filter oder aktionen benutzt. autocad läuft in dem sinne auch, dsas ich halt die grundlegenden 2d sachen machen kann.
aber 3d wird bestimmt schon ein wenig unschöner


----------



## joebs23 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*



BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> also ich komm mit meinem edge 13 intel i3 380um sehr gut klar bei sachen wie autocad 2011 und photoshop cs5. photoshop läuft komplett flüssig bei mir. aber ich bin kein hardcore user, der viele aufwenige filter oder aktionen benutzt. autocad läuft in dem sinne auch, dsas ich halt die grundlegenden 2d sachen machen kann.
> aber 3d wird bestimmt schon ein wenig unschöner


 
AutoCAD hat höhere Systemanforderungen als mein CAD-Programm. Das heißt es würde also gehen! Ansonsten ist das Edge 13 echt geil, erfüllt so ziemlich alle Kriterien die ich brauche. Leicht, sieht schön aus, Akkulaufzeit passt auch einigermaßen!

Wie siehts mit der Akkulaufzeit aus? Hält das Gerät wirklich 6 Stunden wie angegeben?

Und reicht die Power auch um noch einen externen Monitor in Full-HD-Auflösung anzuschließen?

Edit: Und dann noch eine Frage, es gibt zwei Modelle die sich deutlich im Preis unterscheiden:
- NV13BGE - 760€
- NV13CGE - 550€

Seh ich das richtig, dass die einzigen Unterschiede das UMTS-Modul sind und Windows 7 Professional anstatt Premium, was aber eh kein Mensch braucht?? Um UMTS nutzen zu können, müsste ich ja dann trotzdem wieder extra zahlen oder?

Und kann es sein, dass bald ein Nachfolger kommt? Das Gerät ist inzwischen fast 1,5 Jahr auf dem Markt, die meisten Hersteller bringen spätestens nach 1 Jahr ein Nachfolgemodell. Ich weiß nur nicht wie das bei Lenovo ist.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

es gibt schon längst ne nachfolgerserie. und zwar die e- edge serie. e220 , e420 und e520.
e220 halt dann 12.5 zoll oder so.
weißgrad aber nicht ob das ding hier indeutschland schon raus ist. auf jeden fall wirds kein 13 zoll geben.
wenn du dir den edge 13 für knapp 800 holen willst, kannst di genausogut ein x220 mit besserer ausstattung holen. dann aber wnn du ne immatrikulation hast. föngt bei 690 dann an und hat bessere cpu als edge 13. hätte ich geld und mein edge 13 nicht würd ich mir das ding kaufen.


----------



## Superwip (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Muss auch kein Edge sein, da geht sich auch eines aus der Thinkpad L-Serie aus


----------



## joebs23 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Erstmal danke für die Antworten.

Es scheint dann wohl sinnvoller in die L- oder X-Serie zu investieren, wenn das Edge 13 schon so alt ist. Das Edge 420 hat kein mattes Display und das Edge 520 ist extrem teuer.

Die Preise fangen für ein X220 auf campuspoint ja wie gesagt bei 690€ an, allerdings bräuchte ich das Notebook auf jeden Fall schon vor meiner Immatrikulation... kommt man an die Studentenpreise auch schon vorher irgendwie? Ohne Studentenpreise sind die Dinge ja weitaus teurer!!

*Edit: *Ok, das mit den Studentenpreisen würde hinhauen. Ich bin offiziell noch Schüler, da funktioniert das ganze auch.

Wenn ihr die Wahl hättet, würdet ihr ein z.B. ein L420 (14 Zoll aber 2,3 kg) oder ein X220i (12.5 Zoll aber 1,5kg) nehmen? X220i ist natürlich extrem leicht, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob 12,5 Zoll so prickelnd ist, zum CAD arbeiten.. naja wobei daheim schließ ich dann wieder nen externen Monitor an. Oder lieg ich mit der Annahme richtig, dass aufgrund gleicher Auflösung bei beiden Displays exakt das gleiche dargestellt wird?


----------



## neo3 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Möchtest Du denn wirklich am Laptop-Bildschirm mit CAD arbeiten, oder nur mal etwas nachschauen und ein Detail ändern? Wenn es auf richtiges Arbeiten hinausläuft: zu welchem %-Satz der Gesamtnutzung ist das der Fall? Wenn es nur ganz selten vorkommt, kann man vielleicht damit klarkommen, auf Dauer würden 14" wahrscheinlich auch unangenehm. Auf dem 15,6"er meiner Freundin macht mir CAD auch nicht wirklich Spaß, wenn ich ein großes Gebäudemodell anschauen/bearbeiten soll... ist aber natürlich auch Gewohnheits-/Geschmackssache!
Außerdem spielt es auch eine Rolle, WAS Du in CAD bearbeitest... wenn es nur kleinere Teile oder Details sind, wird das vielleicht gehen. Willst Du größere Bereiche im Ganzen anschauen, sieht es vielleicht schon anders aus... 

Hast Du schon 14" und 12,5" - Modell im Laden angeschaut und vielleicht zumindest mal im Windows getestet?

*edit*
Bei gleicher Auflösung wird das gleiche dargestellt. Nur ist es eben auf dem einen deutlich kleiner, als auf dem anderen. Die Pixelzahl ist gleich, aber die Größe (HxB) eines Pixels nicht...


----------



## joebs23 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Also sehr komplex sind die Modelle die ich in CAD erstellen und bearbeiten muss nicht. Es geht um Grabsteine. Pläne für die Ämter erstellen etc. Also keine komplizierten Gebäudemodelle.

Die verschiedenen Displaygrößen werd ich mir mal die Woche im Laden ansehen. Wie kann man das denn in Windows testen?


----------



## neo3 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Na ja, am besten wäre es, wenn du einen 14er und einen 12,5er nebeneinander hast und dann ne Zeichnung - meinetwegen eine jpg-Datei - öffnest. Dann siehst du ja schon, wie groß sie beide bei gleicher Auflösung und Zoomstufe wirken... 
Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das in nem MM oder Saturn möglich ist... 

Ich schwanke eher zwischen 15,6 und 14... aber ich habe eben auch große Zeichnungen und muss evtl. viel programmieren, wobei mir eine gewisse Übersicht und Schriftgröße doch wichtig sind


----------



## joebs23 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Naja ich denk mal das wird schon funktionieren, einfach nen USB-Stick mit zu Saturn nehmen und testen.

Ein großer Monitor wäre natürlich schön, aber es meinen viele maximal 2kg. Das Problem ist halt ich hab bisher noch keinen Laptop jeden Tag mit herumgetragen. Vielleicht wären auch 2,5kg für mich in Ordnung. Aber kann man schlecht einfach so mal herausfinden... echt kompliziert die Laptopsuche. 

Ganz schön wären z.B. ThinkPad L420 (14") und ThinkPad X220 (12,5"). Haben beide exakt die gleiche Leistung. Das L420 ist 130€ billiger, wiegt dafür 2,3 anstatt 1,5kg und hat eine Laufzeit von max. 7 anstatt 9,2 Stunden, hat aber auch eine bessere Austattung... ich kann mich nicht entscheiden..

Bei Saturn etc. wird wohl eher keine ThinkPads geben oder? Wo kann man die testen?

Wie kann man denn in Windows verschiedene Monitor-Größen simulieren?


----------



## neo3 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Wie wirst Du den Laptop denn tragen? In einem Rucksack, Umhängetasche, oder in einer "Aktentasche", die man mit der Hand trägt? 
Ich finde 2,5kg im Rucksack vollkommen in Ordnung. Wenn man dazu noch Bücher mitschleppen muss, machen 500g mehr beim Laptop dann auch keinen großen Unterschied mehr  

Wo man die Teile testen kann, weiß ich leider nicht. Ich habe die bislang nur bei Freunden / Verwandten mal anschauen dürfen. Waren allerdings dann auch ältere Modelle. 
Wohnst Du in der Nähe einer größeren Stadt, in der es vielleicht Notebookgeschäfte gibt? Die haben manchmal auch solche "professionellen" Geräte da 

Zu der Monitor-Größe: Du könntest 
1. Anhand der größe in cm² und der Pixelzahl ausrechnen, wie das Verhältnis von Pixeln² zu cm² bei dem Wunschdisplay ist,
2. mit diesem Verhältnis und den cm² deines Monitors die Auflösung ausrechnen, die du brauchst, damit das Verhältnis auch bei deinem Monitor stimmt. 
3. Diese Auflösung einstellen

Dann musst Du nur noch ein Fenster öffnen, das so groß (Pixel) ist, wie der Bildschirm, den du simulieren möchtest. 

(ohne Gewähr )


----------



## joebs23 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Also ich will den Laptop in so einer Umhängetasche tragen. Ich weiß nicht ob es so bequem ist 5kg auf einer Schulter zu haben. Aber ich hab gerade mal ein Schulbuch gewochen und noch dazu ein nicht gerade dickes und das wiegt schon 800gr. Das heißt der Unterschied des Gewichts zwischen L420 und X220 wäre dann etwa ein Buch. Zur Not könnte ich die Bücher ja auf den Laptop ziehen. 

Das mit der Monitor-Simulation versuch ich jetzt mal. 

Zu welchen Modellen tendierst du eigentlich zur Zeit?


----------



## neo3 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Hehe, das mit den Büchern ist ne gute Idee  Da muss dann nur noch die Bibliothek mitmachen ^^

Habe gerade den hier entdeckt... Lenovo ThinkPad® Edge E420s für Studenten Modell NWD4NGE (4401-4NG) - CampusPoint Bremen - IT Supplies GmbH Hard- und Software-Service
Der hat nur kein USB 3.0, wenn ich es richtig sehe.

Außer diesem kommen noch DELL Vostro oder XPS infrage... aber die sind nen ganzes Stück schwerer, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die Angaben auf den Homepages stimmen... 

Tendentiell geht es in die Richtung:



14"
>= i5 2410
dedizierte Grafikkarte
(hoffentlich) gute Verarbeitung, also kein 0815-Medion-Gerät ^^


----------



## joebs23 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Leistung, Gewicht, Aussehen, alles top beim Edge 420s, allerdings wäre das fehlende matte Display bei mir wieder das Auschlusskriterium... (siehe: Thema: glänzend oder nicht?)

Also ich denke mal bei wirds auf jeden Fall auf ein Lenovo Thinkpad hinauslaufen, wahrscheinlich E-, X- oder L-Serie.. aber welches genau steht in den Sternen..


----------



## neo3 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Ja, neben dem Display (habe ich übersehen) ist auch der fest eingebaute Akku so eine Sache... gefällt mir nicht. 
Daher ist der doch wieder raus! 

Die Thinkpads haben leider keine dedizierte Grafikkarte haben, oder gibt's da erschwingliche Modelle, bei denen das der Fall ist?


----------



## joebs23 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*



neo3 schrieb:


> Ja, neben dem Display (habe ich übersehen) ist auch der fest eingebaute Akku so eine Sache... gefällt mir nicht.
> Daher ist der doch wieder raus!
> 
> Die Thinkpads haben leider keine dedizierte Grafikkarte haben, oder gibt's da erschwingliche Modelle, bei denen das der Fall ist?


 
Ich kenn mich nicht wirklich mit den dedizierten Grafikkarten aus, welche da gut sind, aber es gibt z.B.:

- Lenovo ThinkPad L512
- Lenovo ThinkPad SL510

Allerdings sind die wieder ziemlich schwer und haben eine sehr kurze Akkulaufzeit.

Jetzt hab ich gerade noch das hier gesehen: Asus U30SD - vielleicht wäre das was..

Bei Lenovo ist halt wirklich der Vorteil, dass die University-Modelle für Studenten sehr preiswert sind, wie ich finde.
(Bei dem Asus wäre der normale Amazon-Preis 20€ billiger als der Studenten-Preis bei Campuspoint und die Amazon-Version hat sogar (unnötige) 8GB RAM!)

Also meine Favoriten sind jetzt aktuell: 
- Lenovo ThinkPad X220
- Lenovo ThinkPad L420
- Asus U30SD
- HP ProBook 53x0m

So ich mach mir jetzt mal ne Gegenüberstellung von den Favoriten in Excel und markiere die guten Merkmale in grün. Und der Laptop mit den meisten grün wirds dann.


----------



## neo3 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Also das Asus U30 sieht auch ganz gut aus, nur 13,3" sind mir wahrscheinlich etwas zu klein. Ich fahre gleich mal zu meiner Schwester, die ein altes 13,3" XPS hat, und werde mir die Größe mal anschauen. 

Die beiden Lenovos, die Du mir herausgesucht hast (danke! ) haben veraltete Prozessoren, die ich mir nicht mehr kaufen würde. Es soll schon einer mit Sandybridge sein!


----------



## joebs23 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Wär echt cool, wenn du dann mal schreiben könntest wie die 13,3" so sind! 

Ich muss dann die Woche auch auf jeden Fall mal die verschiedenen Displaygrößen im Laden anschauen.


----------



## neo3 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Klar, das werde ich machen. Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du mir auch gerne eine Zeichnung (am besten jpeg) o.ä. geben, die ich auf dem Laptop öffne und dann ein Foto für dich mache... weiß allerdings nicht, ob dir das großartig weiterhelfen würde?!


----------



## joebs23 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Danke für das Angebot, hab allerdings gerade keine fertige Zeichnung zur Hand. Ich bekomm die Programme für meinen PC erst morgen.. muss ich dann die Woche mal beim Saturn machen, mit der jpeg-Datei.

Dell Vostro 3350 hätte auch alles was ich brauche, sogar mehr als die anderen. USB 3.0, 12,5 H(??! glaub ich nicht), 2,1 kg, i5-2410m, dedizierte Grafikkarte, 13,3".. schaut aber nicht sooo toll aus.


----------



## joebs23 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Ich hab jetzt mal in einer Tabelle folgende Modelle gegenübergestellt:

- Lenovo ThinkPad X220
- Lenovo ThinkPad L420
- Asus U30SD
- Dell Vostro 3350
- Dell Vostro 3450
- HP ProBook 6450b

hier gibt's die Liste als Download

Das Ranking: 
1. Platz: Dell Vostro 3350 und Dell Vostro 3450 (10 Punkte)
2. Platz: Lenovo ThinkPad X220 (9 Punkte)
3. Platz: Lenovo ThinkPad L420 und HP ProBook 6450b (8 Punkte)
4. Platz: Asus U30SD (6 Punkte)

hat mir jetzt aber auch nicht unbedingt in meiner Entscheidung weitergeholfen..


----------



## neo3 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Hehe, das ist mal ein super Service  

Ich bewerte die Punkte eigentlich genau so wie Du... daher ist die Liste schonmal top 

Woher hast Du denn die Preise von den DELL-Modellen? Ich kann nämlich gerade bei DELL die Konfiguration nicht starten... :-/


Ich habe mir den Laptop angeschaut und mit meiner Schwester gesprochen. Neben ihren 13,3" (XPS M1330) habe ich einen 15,6"er (Studio 1555) gestellt. 

*Internet*
Zum Surfen im Internet würde der 13,3er wohl reichen. Aber meine Schwester meinte, dass ihr das Display bei größeren Bildern in Foren schon öfter etwas zu klein erscheint. Ich denke, dass dies jedoch kein Ausschluss für 13,3 wäre. 
Ich bin auf ein paar News-Seiten und Google Bilder gewesen. Ich empfand das Surfen als in Ordnung, auf 15,6" allerdings schon deutlich angenehmer! 

*Office*
Die nutzbare Höhe in Word finde ich etwas klein. Ich habe gern einen Überblick über die Seite. Bei normaler Textgröße (Zoomfaktor) ist es für mich schon fast an der Grenze. Ich denke aber, dass ein 14"-Display da keinen Unterschied macht. Bei 16:9 ist laut Wikipedia die Höhe jagleich  Wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach meinen 22"er zu sehr gewohnt... Bei CAD kommt es wohl wirklich auf den Inhalt an. Ich denke, dass ich persönlich selbst mit 15,6" nicht lange in AutoCAD arbeiten könnte. Da muss ich an der Uni einen Monitor a, Institut anstöpseln 

*Gewicht / Handling*
Der 15,6"er meiner Freundin wiegt 2,5kg. Der 13,3er wiegt allerdings auch nicht viel weniger - ist aber auch 3 Jahre alt. Allerdings finde ich den kleinen trotzdem deutlich handlicher. Gerade wenn man den noch in eine Tasche stecken will/muss, hat man spürbar mehr Platz. Ich finde die Bauhöhe mit unter 3cm deutlich schöner. Wobei der neue XPS in 15" ja auch gerade mal 2,5cm haben soll. 
Wie der Unterscheid von 13,3 zu 12,5 ist, kann ich schlecht beurteilen... aber wenn es noch handlicher sein soll, muss es ein Netbook oder Smartphone werden ^^

*Fazit*
Ich denke zwischen 13,3" und 14" kann man fast nur nach den technischen Daten (Gewicht, Akku, CPU, Grafik) und Preis gehen...  15,6" kommen für dich ja sowieso nicht infrage. Für mich würde da auch nur ein dünner und vergleichsweise leichter 15,6"-Laptop eine Alternative darstellen. 14" kann ich leider im Freundeskreis nicht auftreiben. Daher muss ich auch mal im Saturn nachhschauen, ob die evtl. einen da haben.

Falls Du noch konkrete Fragen hast, schieß los ^^

*edit* 
Wie Du ja auch anhand deiner Liste gemerkt hast - irgendwo kommen doch Punkte mit rein, die man nicht in einer Wertungstabelle oder anhand irgendwelcher "logischen" Kriterien festhalten kann... Es kann sein, dass Dir persönlich 14" für die gleichen Anwendungsfälle ausreichen, mir aber nicht... Laptopsuche ist wirklich ein NERVIGES Unterfangen ^^


----------



## joebs23 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht! 

Ja, die Laptopsuche ist wirklich nervig... 

Ich hab mir inzwischen 12.5 und 14 Zoll mal auf ein Blatt gezeichnet und mit meinem 19" verglichen, oh mann ist echt winzig! Wie eben bereits gesagt, vorallem die Höhe.. die gesamte Fläche vom 12.5" Monitor ist etwa 1/3 von meinem 19".

Und wie du auch festgestellt hast und ich inzwischen auch: so groß sind die Gewichtsunterschiede zwischen 13 und 15" auch nicht, deswegen schau ich mich jetzt auch mal nach 15-Zoll-Geräten um, die dann aber, wie von dir auch gewünscht, relativ dünn sein sollten.



> Woher hast Du denn die Preise von den DELL-Modellen? Ich kann nämlich gerade bei DELL die Konfiguration nicht starten... :-/



Die Preise von den Dell-Modellen sind alle von notebooksbilliger.de



> Bei 16:9 ist laut Wikipedia die Höhe jagleich



Der Unterschied in der Höhe zwischen 13,3 und 14 Zoll ist wirklich fast nichts: 0,9cm
Hier ist ne Excel-Datei zum Berechnen der Bildschirm-Höhe und -Breite: klick



> Wobei der neue XPS in 15" ja auch gerade mal 2,5cm haben soll.



Ja, hat es. Allerdings auch ein spiegelndes Display. 

Das hier wär mein absolutes Traumgerät: Samsung 900X3A
Einziger Haken: natürlich der Preis...


----------



## neo3 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Ich schwanke noch immer zwischen 14 und 15,6 Zoll... Sooo viel kleiner sind die 14" eben nicht :-/ 

Wenigstens wurden die VOSTRO-Angebote von heute auf nächsten Dienstag verlängert....


Wie sind denn die Schenker-Notebooks qualitativ einzuordnen? Kann man da bedenkenlos kaufen? Gibt es bestimmte Modelle, die vorzuziehen sind?


----------



## joebs23 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Wo gibt es denn die Vostro-Angebote?

Ich war heute mal im Saturn, die hatten leider nur Sony Vaios und MacBooks und noch ein paar andere, deswegen konnte ich eigentlich nur die Größen vergleichen.

Also 15-Zöller sind mir auf jeden Fall von den Ausmaßen her zu groß.

Die 13.3" sind wirklich ein bisschen klein. Optimal wäre ein 13.3" mit 1440x900 wie beim MacBook Air, aber die meisten haben eben nur 1366x768. Deswegen wirds bei mir wahrscheinlich ein leichtes 13.3" ohne optisches Laufwerk. Vielleicht das hier.


----------



## neo3 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Hmhmhm... ich bin noch mal meine Anforderungen durchgegangen. Definitiv sein muss 

- mind. ein i5 2410
- mind. 4GB RAM (haben ja fast alle)
- ded. Grafikkarte

- Da ich ihn sowohl zuhause, als wahrscheinlich auch an der Uni an einen Bildschirm anschließen kann, sind 13,3" doch drin... wahrscheinlich sogar besser als 15,6" ... °_O 
Unterwegs oder in einer Vorlesung sind 13,3" wohl praktischer, als größere. 

Der Lenovo hier ist eigentlich ganz interessant: Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E420s TopSeller NWD4NGE 44014NG bei notebooksbilliger.de

Oder siehst Du (Preis außen vor) etwas, was gegen ihn spricht?

Eigentlich hätte ich  (leider ^^) auch gern USB 3.0 - vor allem, weil ich am Informatik Institut arbeiten werde und öfter Daten verschieben muss... eSata-Sticks sind ja nicht sooo verbreitet 

*edit* hmpf... was soll das denn "matt", aber dann doch nicht? :<

*edit2* http://www.hoh.de/default.aspx?CF=p...T=1941&tduid=4de17e61cdbb373a67cfc1dde3911cb1 find ich auch interessant... aber sony soll wohl nicht so gute Displays verbauen... kA, wie sehr das bei 13,3" auch zutrifft... Außerdem etwas zu teuer 

*edit3* Wo findet man denn noch mehr Infos zu dem P31? Auf der Asus-Homepage finde ich den nicht :-<


----------



## joebs23 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*



> *edit* hmpf... was soll das denn "matt", aber dann doch nicht? :<



Der Bildschirm vom Edge 420 ist matt, allerdings ist vor dem matten Display eine spiegelnde Glasscheibe gesetzt worden... deswegen ist er dann doch wieder glänzend und nicht matt. Den Sinn davon versteh ich nicht.. 



> *edit2* http://www.hoh.de/default.aspx?CF=pr...cfc1dde3911cb1  find ich auch interessant... aber sony soll wohl nicht so gute Displays  verbauen... kA, wie sehr das bei 13,3" auch zutrifft... Außerdem etwas  zu teuer



Genau dieses Modell hatte der Saturn und ich habs auch mal angeschaut. Hab mich aber nicht so begeistert. Ist zwar schön flach und leicht, aber irgendwie fand ich das Touchpad im Vergleich zu anderen Notebooks nicht so toll. Und mir wäre er auch zu teuer. Display hat mich auch nicht umgehauen. Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass die einzigen Notebooks mit denen man vergleichen konnte, dank mangelnder Auswahl, MacBooks waren..



> *edit3* Wo findet man denn noch mehr Infos zu dem P31? Auf der Asus-Homepage finde ich den nicht :-<



Ja, komischerweise gibts auf der Asus-Homepage nichts dazu.
Aber zum Asus P31F gibts hier einen Test, der ganz gut ausfällt.
Und ganz neu ist eben das Asus P31SD, dass der Nachfolger sein müsste von dem P31F.
Und das P31SD hat einen i5-2410, 4GB RAM, GT520M, mattes Display, kein optisches Laufwerk, 1,9kg, lange Laufzeit..


----------



## neo3 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Das P31 wäre wirklich ein Kandidat... 

... aber ein ganz neues Notebook mit nichtmal einem USB 3.0 - Port? Das ist doch traurig  
Und ob man ne GT 520 wirklich braucht? Die ist nix Halbes und nix Ganzes (auf Notebooks bezogen). Da kann ich lieber nen Lenovo mit integrierter Grafikeinheit nehmen, oder auf Llano warten... 

Der Vostro 3350 wäre ja auch interessant, aber leider meiner Meinung nach zu schwer für 13,3" und auch nur mit bescheidener Grafikkarte zu haben :/

Schade schade... da muss die Suche wohl noch weiter gehen.


----------



## joebs23 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Wann werden denn Llano-Notebooks kommen und welche Vorteile haben die dann? Muss ich mal googeln 

Aber ich muss dir zustimmen, dass kein USB 3.0 mit an Bord ist, ist echt traurig..

3350 ist mir auch zu dick und zu schwer.


----------



## neo3 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Ich habe eben diesen Artikel gelesen: AMD zeigt Leistung der Llano-Plattform im Vergleich zu Intels Sandy Bridge - notebook, fusion, mich ansonsten aber noch nicht weiter informiert. Allerdings muss ich das auch mal tun, da es bei mir theoretisch noch ein zwei Monate Zeit hat, bis ich mich endgültig entscheide... Selbst wenn's nen Intel wird, könnte es ja sein, dass die Preise dann nochmal etwas fallen. Allerdings bin ich so verrückt, dass ich mich in so ein Thema herein steigere, bis ich das Gerät dann auch wirklich habe 

Ich war heute auch mal im Saturn. Der 13,3" Sony hat mir von der Verarbeitung her gut gefallen, allerdings waren die Geräte alle aus und die Mitarbeiter zu sehr mit sich selbst beschäftigt... ^^

Ansonsten war ich schockiert von der Qualität einiger HPs, die da rum standen  und 13,3" & 14" gab's außer Sony und Mac eigentlich gar nicht... hat mich also auch nicht wirklich weiter gebracht.


----------



## joebs23 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*



> Ich war heute auch mal im Saturn. Der 13,3" Sony hat  mir von der Verarbeitung her gut gefallen, allerdings waren die Geräte  alle aus und die Mitarbeiter zu sehr mit sich selbst beschäftigt... ^^


In dem Saturn in dem ich war, waren die Sony Laptops zwar an, aber es lief nur irgendso ein Werbezeug drauf, was man nicht wegklicken konnte.. und die hatten nicht mal HP, nur Sony und Mac im 13"-Format. Richtig schlecht der Laden. 

Ich hoffe mal Asus bringt bald Llano-Notebooks mit 13", mattem Display, langer Laufzeit, dünnen Design und USB 3.0!!!
(Asus *K43TA*?)

Gibt's irgendwo ne Angabe wann die Llano-Laptops etwa verfügbar sein sollen?

Edit: Hab grad einen ausführlichen Artikel gefunden: http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/komplettsysteme/2011/test-amds-a-serie-llano/

Edit2: Die Intel-Prozessoren scheinen aber schneller zu sein.


----------



## neo3 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Und, hast Du noch etwas zu Llano herausgefunden? 

Ich habe leider nichts stichhaltiges gefunden :-< 

Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass ich USB 3.0 haben möchte, da ich den Laptop sihcer die nächsten 3 Jahre nutzen möchte und man so etwas nicht einfach auf die schnelle nachrüsten kann... Daher fällt der P31, der ansonsten top wäre, leider raus... 

Manche Lenovos gefallen mir, aber ob die den Mehrpreis wert sind? Ich gehe mit dem Gerät halt auch pflegsam um und hatte bislang noch keine Probleme, was die Haltbarkeit angeht (auch nicht bei 400€-Notebooks meiner Mutter o.ä.). Ansonsten sehe ich bei denen leider nicht genug Vorteile, nochmal 300€ draufzulegen ^^


----------



## joebs23 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Ich hab auch keine Preise oder genauen Daten herausgefunden, wann das Llano-Zeug rauskommen soll..

Aber ich brauch den Laptop demnächst, deswegen werd ich zur Not wahrscheinlich auf USB 3.0 verzichten, außer ich find noch eine Alternative zum Asus.

Was bei den Lenovos noch dazu kommt, das Design finde ich größtenteils nicht so toll. Schön wenn sie eine gute Verarbeitung haben, aber 800-1000€ will ich auch ein gutaussendes Notebook.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

aber was bringt dir das gute design, wenn es mal hinfallen sollte? nimm plastikbomber oder billigverarbeitung und lass es fallen, da ist nichts mehr heile.
design sollte eig bei "mobile-workstation" egal sein.


----------



## joebs23 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Ich bezweifle, dass mein Laptop so oft hinfallen wird. Auf ein 800€-Gerät pass ich gut auf. Und wenn es einen Laptop wirklich mal derbe auf den Boden haut, dann kommt auch ein Lenovo nicht ohne Schäden davon.

Ich suche auch nicht wirklich nach einer Mobile Workstation, der Hauptanteil ist bei mir Office/Internet. Der kleinere Teil wirkliche Arbeit wie CAD etc.

Design ist mir einfach wichtig. Aber das ist dasselbe wie bei Autos. Manchen reicht eben ein Auto dass fährt, andere wollen ein Autos das gut ausschaut.. 

Das Asus soll ja auch nicht so schlecht verarbeitet sein. Und wenn ich wirklich soviel Kohle für ein Lenovo hinlege, müsste das Ding auch einfach ein bisschen besser ausschauen. Mir ist natürlich klar, dass die Hauptzielgruppe von Lenovos Geschäftsleute sind und die eher sowas simples bevorzugen.


----------



## neo3 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Eine Frage / Tipp:

Ich habe über die Uni mehrere Win7-Prof.-Lizenzen erhalten... daher suche ich nun nach einem Shop, in dem man ein NB ohne OS bestellen kann... hast Du so etwas schon gefunden? Bislang habe ich das nur bei Schenker entdeckt. 
Vielleicht bekommst Du als Schüler / Student ja auch eine Lizenz? Wenn nicht umsonst, so wenigstens günstiger... ich kann beispielsweise Win7 Ultimate für 95€ oder Office 2010 Professional Plus für 59€ kaufen


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

lenovo notebooks gibts oft ohne windows vorinstalliert. campuspoint hat mehrere davon.
sonst eig echt nur diese clevo hersteller, da es zusammenstellte notebooks sind.
selbst dell, wo man sich die books zusammmesnstellen kann, gibts nur mit lizenzen


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

lenovo notebooks gibts oft ohne windows vorinstalliert. campuspoint hat mehrere davon.
sonst eig echt nur diese clevo hersteller, da es zusammenstellte notebooks sind.
selbst dell, wo man sich die books zusammmesnstellen kann, gibts nur mit lizenzen


----------



## neo3 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich hätte einen guten Lenovo gefunden, der hat nur kein USB 3.0 :-/


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

kumepl hat ein x220 mit explress card erweitert. also usb 3.0 per express card erweitert. das modul war sehr klein, dass es genau mit dem rand abschließt. funktionierte erst anfags nicht , aber durch treiber und so ging das dann.
hat ihn 25 euro gekostet bei amazon


----------



## Superwip (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*

Manche der x220 Thinkpad Modelle mit i7 haben einen nativen USB 3.0 Port fallen aber wohl aus dem Preisrahmen


----------



## neo3 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*



> Ich habe jetzt mittels Exceltabelle alle infragekommenden Notebooks  verglichen... leider fallen alle momentan verfügbaren Exemplare aufgrund  verschiedenster Kriterien raus...
> 
> Da ich bis Ende September Klausuren habe und den Laptop bis dahin  sowieso nicht ganz dringend brauche, werde ich mich wohl danach erst  wieder mit dem Thema beschäftigen. Bis dahin sollte Llano ja auch  verfügbar sein und die SandyBridge-Preise etwas sinken... außerdem  gibt's dann hoffentlich ein paar mehr Infos zu IvyBridge.



@ *joebs23: kannst ja mal bescheid geben, wenn Du dich entschieden hast! Würde mich interessieren, worauf es bei Dir hinausläuft! (Gern auch per PN)
*


----------



## joebs23 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook 13-14 Zoll, 500-800€ für Uni, Internet, Office*



neo3 schrieb:


> @ *joebs23: kannst ja mal bescheid geben, wenn Du dich entschieden hast! Würde mich interessieren, worauf es bei Dir hinausläuft! (Gern auch per PN)
> *


 
Ich hab mir es auch nochmal überlegt und bin auch zu dem Entschluss gekommen noch mindestens bis Ende Oktober zu warten, wenn mein Studium anfängt.

Wie ich jetzt festgestellt habe sind 13" für das CAD-Programm einfach zu klein, sogar mein 19" Bildschirm ist fast zu klein um komfortabel arbeiten zu können.

Das heißt ich werde jetzt mal abwarten ob und für was ich im Studium einen Laptop brauche und werde mir dann wahrscheinlich irgendwas leichtes, kleines mit wenig Leistung (aber mit USB 3.0!) zulegen nur zum mitschreiben und für Office (vielleicht ein 12" Eee PC..).


----------

